# New Pair PB-12 NSDs



## Digione (May 8, 2006)

I have just installed a pair of PB-12 NSD's with an SMS-1 equaliser to run in conjunction with 5 Genelec 1038's.

I am extremely please with the overall performance of these subs and once equalised how smooth they transistion to the Genelecs. They provide an excellent match to these PM3 rated monitors with a well extended and tight bottom end ,with good transient response and minimal coloration.

The current HT/family room is approximately 3200 cubic feet and is essentially flat +- 1.5dB down to 20Hz at an SPL of 95dB and 4dB down at 16Hz. 

Regards

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats on your new subs. Did you have them stacked or separated to different locations? Dual sub setup definitely kicks.


----------



## Digione (May 8, 2006)

They are currently placed in the corners of the room at the front, but ideally I would like to put them closer together at the front. My family room will not accomodate this arrangement whilst my new HT room once complete will.

You are absolutely right they really kicks. If I re-equalise the system and drive all five Genelecs full range and crossover to the NSD's at 30Hz I can get some amazing LF levels...quite uncomfortable, but the house really rocks...literally!

I love it!


----------

